# Thoughts on NTs



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

So I didn't see one of these on the first few pages, so I am posting it. Okay so I know that ENFPs find INTJs absolutely irresistable (I mean who doesn't?) and INFJs find ENTPs to be absolutely dreamy (I could say the same thing). Occasionally the INFPs will come into one of our subforums to set off their car bombs of love, hearts, and unicorns. It's an absolute pain to get cleaned up and it ruins the atmosphere of cold hopelessness that we have worked so hard to create. But I digress.

I don't think I have ever heard a thread where NFs just dish on NTs. So, what are your likes and dislikes? Thoughts, feelings, impressions?


----------



## Ace Face (Nov 13, 2011)

NTs in general are simply amazing


----------



## cue5c (Oct 12, 2011)

NT's are magical, wonderful creatures who have no problem telling me when I'm wrong and keeping me in check. They're also pretty hilarious in unintentional ways and I love them for that. Plus when they're funny, they come up with the best jokes that go over most people's heads.

And although I know we're not talking about you, @mkeath, I really appreciate most of your comments in the current event and debate forums. I never comment in them, but you almost always have a well thought out opinion that most people can't seem to grasp. It's nice to see little bursts of sanity in there.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

INTJ's, INTP's, and I can co-exist pretty much harmoniously. However, I've found that I quickly get on ENTJ's nerves and ENTP's get on mine.


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

very enjoyable to have intelligent conversation with...not too emotional


----------



## Logical Ambivert Feeler (Aug 17, 2011)

however, annoying when it comes to considering the feelings of others


----------



## Surreal Snake (Nov 17, 2009)

I dig NTs..


----------



## Luke (Oct 17, 2010)

I like their sense of humor, but find them arrogant sometimes.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

cue5c said:


> And although I know we're not talking about you, @mkeath, I really appreciate most of your comments in the current event and debate forums. I never comment in them, but you almost always have a well thought out opinion that most people can't seem to grasp. It's nice to see little bursts of sanity in there.


Glad it's appreciated! I was worried for a second that I was the conspiracy theorist in a room full of rational individuals.


----------



## lux (Nov 6, 2011)

They are amazing, my only complaints are that they are a tad bit insensitive ( or I could be overly sensitive), and sometimes have trouble accepting the fact they make mistakes.


----------



## chimeric (Oct 15, 2011)

When they're immature, I want to bang my head against the wall a thousand times. When they're mature, they say very insightful things that no one else has the bravery to say.


----------



## Dustdevil (Jul 17, 2011)

I get along with most NTs very well and enjoy their unique ways of looking at things and their sense of humor. This is the group I tend to get along with the best since they keep me grounded and I wish I could be as logical and intelligent as they are. I may not say much around them, unless they are being creative, but I enjoy their conversations and could listen to them for hours. Very good at getting my brain moving in different directions. Love em!

The negative: Can be cold, don't try to understand the other person's point of view, most don't care about other people(unless they are close to them), don't care about other peoples ideas or passions and some can take things too seriously at times.


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

mkeath said:


> Occasionally the INFPs will come into one of our subforums to set off their car bombs of love, hearts, and unicorns. It's an absolute pain to get cleaned up and it ruins the atmosphere of cold hopelessness that we have worked so hard to create.


omg this made me laugh so much  It bothers me a bit that it sounds as if you haven't met an INFP that had any depth or value to them, but your wording is hilarious nonetheless. In my experience, I am very drawn to "NT" types. I didn't realize it until recently, when I started to fully understand the MBTI, that I had actually surrounded myself with INTP and INTJ friends. I don't have any strong relationships with any of the other types, at least not that i value highly. I think the minds of NTs are beautiful. I love hearing their opinion on almost any subject, and what they have to say often seems to compliment or expand upon my own view on things. I can spend hours talking to an NT about nearly anything, but when it comes to other types, I have yet to have that experience. I'm not saying I could never have a connection with another type, but it truly feels like an NT is who I am most compatable, drawn to and comfortable with.


----------



## MegaTuxRacer (Sep 7, 2011)

TyTy said:


> omg this made me laugh so much  It bothers me a bit that it sounds as if you haven't met an INFP that had any depth or value to them, but your wording is hilarious nonetheless.


Actually I am pretty sure I have either never met an INFP or I offended any INFPs I have met so badly that they don't like me. Not sure which though. However, that was just a joke.


----------



## TyTy (Dec 3, 2011)

In that case, I am completely offended and I don't like you at all  <3


----------



## Einstein (Aug 10, 2011)

Yay NTs!!!


----------



## VanVinci (Dec 11, 2011)

I like them a great deal

I test INtP but have spent a great deal of time on an INTP forum where many insist that I'm an INFP.

I'm kinda here looking for a fresh perspective.


----------



## Oh_no_she_DIDNT (Sep 30, 2011)

I wish there were more of them. 

What's up with them all trying to be scarce and stuff? :dry: Only 12ish % of the population?

:happy: Be fruitful and multiply! _ (not that it works like that) _


----------



## WolfStar (Aug 18, 2009)

Yeah, I'm pretty awesome.


----------



## Promethea (Aug 24, 2009)

VanVinci said:


> I like them a great deal
> 
> I test INtP but have spent a great deal of time on an INTP forum where many insist that I'm an INFP.
> 
> I'm kinda here looking for a fresh perspective.


I have spent some time on strictly intp forums myself, and they do that to anyone who stands out in any way. They critique/criticize everything and get into these pissing contests when theres just too many of them in the same place, because for once, they aren't the smartest guy in the room so they need to try harder to distinguish themselves.. even if that involves discrediting someone else. I'm not saying its a bad thing to be called an infp, just that I know what it means from a bunch of peen-swinging egotistical intps on a forum. I left intpcentral quickly because they were just assholes. The other intp forum I was on was just slow. It was also exhausting to read all the epic tl;dr posts (the longer the post the longer my intPeen). Anyway I read some of your posts on this forum and another and I think you have typed yourself correctly as an intp. fwiw.


----------

